# Posting from phone



## 3narf (10 Feb 2018)

Hi

FoF soms rereas when I trt to post frfr mmyphomy it juju comes out as a loaloof crap as yyo can see !

Not sure whyw; it's a Sony XZ and nothnot particularly exotic.

Anyone eels had sisimila prproble?


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2018)

3narf said:


> Hi
> 
> FoF soms rereas when I trt to post frfr mmyphomy it juju comes out as a loaloof crap as yyo can see !
> 
> ...



Not my phone, but my Android tablet has similar problems. I initially thought it was just down to sausage fingered typing, but I've been paying attention and it still happens. Other typing (texts / emails etc) doesn't seem affected.
Oddly even clicking on the suggested correction above the keyboard often doesn't change the gobbledygook word...


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

Do you get a prize for being able to read that or does it mean I'm dyspraxic?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2018)

Autocorrect on your phone


----------



## arch684 (10 Feb 2018)

I have posted this from my Sony experia xz and it took me 10 minutes.


----------



## Sharky (10 Feb 2018)

A two ronnies sketch comes to mind ....


http://thetworonnies.yolasite.com/nows-at-ton.php


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Feb 2018)

That looks rather like my husband texting without his glasses on


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146690, member: 45"]No, it's a glitch between site software and something funny in chrome for android on some devices.[/QUOTE]
Ah. I thought, as someone else did, it was sausage fingered incompetence. Phew, I'm blameless. (I'm getting it on a Moto G5)


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146690, member: 45"]No, it's a glitch between site software and something funny in chrome for android on some devices.[/QUOTE]
Does it go away if you deny CC the ability to run javascripts?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2018)

It’s an Android compatibly issue.. 

The problem vanished when I went for a fruit based phone


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Ah. I thought, as someone else did, it was sausage fingered incompetence. Phew, I'm blameless. (I'm getting it on a Moto G5)


Oh I must try too from mine 
I think I posted from my Moto only once: cannae see without glasses, sausage fingers cannot type.
Laptop is the best for CC!


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh I must try too from mine
> I think I posted from my Moto only once: cannae see without glasses, sausage fingers cannot type.
> Laptop is the best for CC!


We wouldn't notice, Pat, you never make sense anyway.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> We wouldn't notice, Pat, you never make sense anyway.



Witty


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

No problems on my phone, a Samsung J1. But I do occasionally have problems on my tablet, but thats just the auto correct going bonkers.


----------



## User32269 (10 Feb 2018)

I'm finding iti ggood bbecaus i post shyte aan itit an imprimprovem in quaqual for me.


----------



## Maenchi (11 Feb 2018)

only ever use the laptop...


----------



## Time Waster (12 Feb 2018)

My honor 8 has it too. Happens on another site that uses similar software. I've used a few typing apps and their autocorrects so it isn't that.

It would be a real shame to have to downgrade my phone to a fruit based one. Got one for work and it isn't as good to use IMHO.


----------



## winjim (12 Feb 2018)

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.

No need for fruit based nonsense, my Android works just fine.


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2018)

Happening to memtot Its very unsettling for fans Old person.


----------



## Time Waster (12 Feb 2018)

winjim said:


> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
> 
> No need for fruit based nonsense, my Android works just fine.


The quick brown fox has been fixed.for at least whatever the issue was had been fixed for me.


----------



## Shaun (12 Feb 2018)

I suspect it's the same issue - see here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weird-swiftkey-issue.229861/#post-5149282

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

